# Scooter insurance



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Morning all.

My insurance is due for renewal next week, des anyone know of a decent company for me to go with? Currently with Lexham who have upped the premium to almost double!

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm with bikesure, for my 1st scooter insurance, they seemed to be the best I could find when looking.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Use the comparison sites, they vary all the time.

A1 quote i think and also CIA have been the cheapest for me last few times.

Different insurers look for different things so they were best for me.
8 years no claims and piagio x9 250 think it was £69 last time.


----------

